# Buck mounting heavily pregnant doe??



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

One of my does is due to kid any time between today and 2 weeks from now. I had her seperated for a little while today, watching her. Nothing was happening though, so I put her back in with my tiny herd, which consists of another heavily pregnant doe and a buck (who's 'moving out' in the next few days). Shortly after I put her in, the buck was harassing her, trying to mount. He chased her into their little house. I didn't see what happened, but by the smug look on his face I'd say he cornered her and mounted.

Why would he be doing such a foolish thing? He's been flirting something awful with me, and was flirting with my other doe, too, but she blew him off and he left her alone. I have no idea why he was such a pain with my other girl. He's just over a year old.

Anyone have any ideas here? I'm really worried that he's hurt her or the babies. I just don't get it. She's so obviously NOT in the mood at all. Was it because I had her seperated? Because she smelled like me? (not kidding, he won't leave me alone when I'm in there). Should I lock the does in the barn for safety? I know in human beings it isn't supposed to hurt the baby, but does that apply to goats, too?

Meghan


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Yep, my bucks did that too. She was in labor and was flagging her tail to beat the band...

She had her babies the next day. I removed her as soon as I saw the bucks doing this... You need to put her somewhere quiet and safe from him...

It's hormones!


----------



## Beulah Gardens (Feb 26, 2008)

He can hurt her...she is already packing so much extra weight AND all loose in the back end getting ready for babies, I'd lock him up. I wouldn't lock her up ~ she needs the exercise, and he needs to be more considerate. Also watch him around you...bucks are NO fun when they get like that.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would definately keep my buck in a seperate pen. I only let them together when wanting them to breed anyways but he can hurt your pregnant doe's & might even cause them to loose the kids.
When doe's are close or are in labor they give off scents like when in heat so he really doesn't understand.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I put my buck in with my shetlands. . .when he started mounting my shetland stallion I put him back with my does. . .now that the does have had their he is out by himself(very unhappy). . .now I am thinking about getting another buck to keep him company and have a buck for breeding my new doelings when the time is right.


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, he's going tomorrow anyway. He's been flirting with me for the last week, and started butting me this morning. I don't even want to go in there now. I have no idea what the heck happened, he was a really nice buck all winter. Now he's acting like a total blockhead, and I have a big bruise on my thigh to prove it. Glad he's not one of those HUGE bucks (he's 80lbs, tops)

I should have sent him to the butcher (which was the original plan) in the fall but I flaked. Been a good lesson for me.

Thanks for telling me about the mounting! I'm assuming this means my girl is pretty close to labor?



Meghan


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

It's possible. Checking ligs at least every 12 hrs will give you a better indication.


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

Remove him right away. If she has the babies when he is in there he will try to mount her repeatedly because she smells like she is in heat and she will not be able to clean her babies off and tend to them at all. 
I keep my bucks separated from my does at all times except when they are doing their job, which is breeding my does.


----------

